# Ielts score requirement for Canada PR visa



## SURESH KUMAR R S (Aug 23, 2013)

I had over all score of 6.5 and L6.5, R6.5, W6.0, S6.5. Is it enough for me to process PR visa to Canada. I have total 9.6 years and my NOC is 0211. From India. Can any one help me please....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

NOC 0211 cap is reached, no use to apply. Unless you can arrange employment.

IELTS score: you need to have at least 6, so you are fine.


----------



## SURESH KUMAR R S (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply. As of now my consultant asked me to get IELTS score, I am just waiting for the next process from them. 
May I know when NOC cap will be opened again..
Also my consultant told me that they will arrange minimum 5 interviews... Is it really consultant can arrange the job or we need to land there to get a decent job,I am planning to come along with my wife and five year son....


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

SURESH KUMAR R S said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. As of now my consultant asked me to get IELTS score, I am just waiting for the next process from them.
> May I know when NOC cap will be opened again..
> Also my consultant told me that they will arrange minimum 5 interviews... Is it really consultant can arrange the job or we need to land there to get a decent job,I am planning to come along with my wife and five year son....



The list of in demand professions with NOC codes is usually announced around April/May of each year but there is no guarantee that NOC 0211 will be there next year.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It's likely that there will not be another list as CIC is moving to an EOI system for 2015. Many suggest this is it for the FSWP.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Your NOC 0211 may open next year till that you have to wait.. otherwise better you prepare for IELTS for better score than this time or go for learning French. This helps you to secure more points and increase the chances for clearing your immigration file.


----------



## SURESH KUMAR R S (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks mr.Patel some of my friends threatening that Canada embassy will not open BOX 0211 again. Please suggest me worth waiting for it until may2014.... Also as of now my overall assessment score comes only 66 against minimum of 67. And I am planning to ask my wife write IELTs (clb4)to gain additional 5 points in adaptability category... Suggest your opinion..... I am confused....


----------



## SURESH KUMAR R S (Aug 23, 2013)

Dear Liam,
Can you explain more about EOI as you mentioned in your reply. Now I am afraid that may 2014 NOC list.... I paid almost 90000 Indian rupee to consultant for PR visa processing to Canada... If NOC will not open for2014 my money will wasted... Suggest your views... Please


----------



## flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2013)

hi can any one help me with the points for Canada like how the 67 points are calculated.
I am 34 years of age with a bachelors in Commerce and a Pg diploma awarded by the University of Wales. Ielts score of 7 and more than 10 years of experience.
any information is appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

flyinghigh said:


> hi can any one help me with the points for Canada like how the 67 points are calculated.
> I am 34 years of age with a bachelors in Commerce and a Pg diploma awarded by the University of Wales. Ielts score of 7 and more than 10 years of experience.
> any information is appreciated.



Doesn't the website explain how points are calculated?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, it does. 
(have you noticed they've changed the website? Again!)


----------



## flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for letting me know the info is available online . I reckon all questions that are answered there is always information available online . I appreciate you have taken time to read though my question but please do not answer back in the way you did . There are other helpful members who are willing to share their knowledge.
Thanks for your reply .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

flyinghigh said:


> Thank you for letting me know the info is available online . I reckon all questions that are answered there is always information available online . I appreciate you have taken time to read though my question but please do not answer back in the way you did . There are other helpful members who are willing to share their knowledge.
> Thanks for your reply .



If you ask a question you accept that people are going to answer it, but you do not get to dictate _how_ they do so.

I haven't seen any answers that were impolite so have no idea what you are complaining about.

People pointing you to their website makes sense as they are the official source of information and it is better to listen to the official source than to random anonymous people on the internet.


----------

